# engaged belt clutch



## andreita271077

Necesito ayuda para traducir engaged belt clutch al espanol. Acá va la frase completa. 

The chipping disc is driven by a manually
engaged belt clutch through a simplified V-belt
system.

Mil gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Aviador

Manually engaged belt clutch = Embrague de cinta de accionamiento manual.


----------



## andreita271077

Aviador said:


> Manually engaged belt clutch = Embrague de cinta de accionamiento manual.



Enbrague de cinta de accionamiento O Cinta de embrague de accionamiento?

Gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:


> Manually engaged belt clutch = Embrague de cinta de accionamiento manual.


Agree.
_


----------



## Aviador

Vampiro said:


> Agree.
> _


Gracias colega. Escribiste eso mientras buscaba una imagen que ilustrara el principio mecánico del dispositivo sobre el que consulta andreita.


andreita271077 said:


> *¿*Enbrague de cinta de accionamiento O Cinta de embrague de accionamiento?
> […]


Se trata de un embrague de cinta que es accionado de forma manual, no  automática. Existen diferentes tipos de embrague; uno de ellos es el de  cinta: belt clutch. En él, la potencia se transmite a la carga mediante la fricción entre la cinta y el volante del eje de la carga.
Por favor, Vampi, corrige las burradas que pueda haber cometido. De mecánica sólo sé lo necesario a "nivel de usuario".


----------



## Vampiro

Jé, cuanta modestia injustificada, estimado.
Clarísima y muy ajustada tu explicación.  Yo quizá hubiese usado la palabra "mecanismo" en lugar de "carga", pero se entiende claramente el concepto.
Saludos.
_


----------



## andreita271077

Vampiro said:


> Jé, cuanta modestia injustificada, estimado.
> Clarísima y muy ajustada tu explicación.  Yo quizá hubiese usado la palabra "mecanismo" en lugar de "carga", pero se entiende claramente el concepto.
> Saludos.
> _



MIl gracias a los dos!!! No tengo idea de mecánica!!! ME estan ayudando un montón. Creo que mientras siga con esta traducción los voy a volver locos!.


----------



## Vampiro

No, no, volvernos locos tiene otro precio.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Aviador

A tu disposición, estimada andreita.


----------



## andreita271077

Aviador said:


> A tu disposición, estimada andreita.



jaja. Gracias!

Ahora que opinan de BED NKIFE?


----------



## andreita271077

Vampiro said:


> No, no, volvernos locos tiene otro precio.
> Saludos.
> _



Recien pregunté otra vez sobre...bed knife y ahora termino de leer el post que dejaste cuando pregunte en el foro. POr alguna razón no había visto tu opinión final! Gracias otra vez.


----------



## andreita271077

andreita271077 said:


> Recien pregunté otra vez sobre...bed knife y ahora termino de leer el post que dejaste cuando pregunte en el foro. POr alguna razón no había visto tu opinión final! Gracias otra vez.



Acá va otra...

* California Proposition 65 Warning* 
¿Qué te parece...

Propuesta de Advertencia 65 California ????????????

Gracias otra vez!!


----------



## Tam87

Hola! Necesito ayuda, estoy traduciendo algo similar, engagement and disangement del embrague y no me queda del todo claro
la oración es la siguiente:
*
disengagement test:
Shift into first gear. If the engine stalls, the clutch has not disengaged.
*
Por lo que leí disengage es desembragar, y la oración quedaría:

_Prueba de funcionamiento del embrague
Ponga la primera marcha. Si el motor se para, el embrague no ha desembragado._

Estaría bien? más que nada es el conocimiento de mecánica lo que estaría necesitando, graciass!


----------

